# Best Liszt piano transcriptions..........



## Itullian

Currently listening to Sym Fantastique, love it.


----------



## Taneyev

That and the 9 LvB symphonies, plus Harold in Italy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like the Rossinis I've heard - the Soirees musicales and THAT overture. Gave Liszt ample chance to show off, of course, but the results are very entertaining.


----------



## Lisztian

Beethoven symphonies.
Wagner Tannhauser Overture.
Wagner Isolde Liebstod.
Rossini William Tell Overture.
Berlioz Symphony Fantastique.

I could go on forever. There are just SO many.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven symphonies transcriptions on Naxos sound good to me. They help me understand the original work better somehow.


----------



## HexameronVI

Other then the Beethoven Transcritpions, I also like Liszt's Transcription of his own Prelude and Fugue on the BACH motif.


----------



## opus55

Heard just parts of Schubert song transcriptions and they're very enjoyable as well


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Rossini: La Danza (Tarantella napoletana)

Glinka: Chernomor's March from Ruslan and Ludmila 

Tchaikovsky: Polonaise from Eugene Onegin 

Wagner: Isolde's Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Schubert Die Forelle Transcription has an elegance not matched in many other piano pieces. And to think Schubert's lyrics were discussing trout fishing!


----------

